# Best Fit Shop in NYC/Brooklyn?



## ybgirnadnerb (Mar 15, 2012)

Recently got a new bike and my knees are starting to hurt. I'm riding more than I used to, and I've made all the little adjustments that I can glean from the wisdom of the internet. Pain should be cured but isn't. I don't mash gears and I'm 25 years old.

I think it's time I buckle down and pay to have someone fit me to this thing...

Where should I spend my money? 

I live in Brooklyn. Is R&A Cycles any good as a fit shop?

What do you all think this will end up costing me?


----------



## unnamedny (Aug 1, 2010)

Fitting is not always the answer. 
What kind of bike do you ride?
Where does your knee hurts?
Do you stretch?

Good fit might cost you as much as $300 for a road bike. Before jumping into it, try taking a few weeks off biking, go to physical therapist to determine your issue. Also, stretch and work out your core muscles (youtube it for more info "core muscles workout" and "cycling stretching")
good luck.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

I don't think that you can beat the fit at Signature Cycles but it ain't cheap. I had one five years ago and it was $375 then. That being said, the fitter spent three hours with me and changed my position on the bike substantially. It took me a while to get used to the new position but then it really helped make me more efficient. 

I can't comment on R&A's fits because I don't know anyone who has been fit there. I will say that if their fittings are anything like the other services they offer I would avoid them. There's a reason why most of their sales come from the Internet.

You might contact Mark at ifixbyx. He's a great mechanic and a super nice guy. I don't think that they do fittings but he might be able to recommend someone.


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

I used Signature last month. $375 for about three hours of measurements, tips and tweaks. I went in with a cranky knee and frequent shoulder aches from old bar placement. my bike is so much more comfortable and enjoyable. They are top notch pros.


----------



## byrdman (Aug 12, 2009)

Fincraft & Signature are the best fitters that I know. Proper fit is essential if you want to ride long and hard.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I have had knee issues for years.
I recently bought new shoes, and went to Bicycle habitat in Park Slope to get my cleats fit/positioned properly and the results are amazing.
They do full fits as well, but for me just the cleat positioning made a huge difference. 
If you go ask for Libby she is the one that fit me.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

R&A fit me but I am constantly tweaking the fit. If you ride more than 4 times a week you will see what I mean. If you stretch a lot and lose weight you will need to make the adjustments.


----------



## ky3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

Alessandro Matteucci of Bensonhurst, Bklyn

http://www.italianschoolofcycling.com/

by far the best fitting that I have ever had done.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Dumbod said:


> I can't comment on R&A's fits because I don't know anyone who has been fit there. *I will say that if their fittings are anything like the other services they offer I would avoid them*.


^^^This


----------



## byrdman (Aug 12, 2009)

25 yrs. old & bad knees whats up with that? If the fit is right build the mileage up slowly too much to fast can give you knee problems but at your age you shouldn't have this problem... check fit. raise seat a little.


----------



## Schwannie (Jan 28, 2010)

Go see Chad at Endurance Werx endurancewerx (dot) com

Best $250 I ever spent.


----------

